# Lump under arm



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Worried about my new hedgie I got from a pet store this past wednesday. Friday I noticed a lump next to her left armpit. It is red and irritated looking and darkened in the middle of the area, feels like a lump. I've been watching it it haven't noticed a change for better or worse. Any ideas for what it may be? I'm calling the pet store tomorrow when they open to ask them some questions. Advice on the situation? Should I return her as hard as that may be? I don't want my hedgie unhealthy from the minute I bring her home.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear whats going on. I wouldn't return the hedgie to the pet store though because many of them will just send them back where they got them and they may be put down instead of having to pay for the vets, or they just try to resell to another unsuspecting person. Plus the information they give isn't very reliable in the majority of cases. Do you have any pics of the lump, it may look like something familar to a member? I could be a lot of things, with lumps its usually best to have a vet check it out to rule out anything serious.

Very sorry to here you are going through this, hopefully everything turns out good. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It may be a cyst, ingrown hair, bite or something fairly minor. I agree with a vet visit.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It couldn't possibly be a nipple, could it?


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for your replies. Ya, I really don't want to return her for fear of what would happen to her. I will try to get a picture of the spot today. She was caged with at least 5 other hedgies at the pet store both males and females, they obviously weren't the brightest people. They claimed she is about 4 months old, I'm just taking their word on that since there really isn't a way to tell. I'm going to call them when the open and let them know she had a problem when I bought her. I need to find a vet that takes little animals like her. I'm hoping it's something minor.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

This is the best picture I could get right now. She is still geting used to me and her surroundings. She is eating and drinking normal and her poop is normal, no green or diarrhea. She is moving around fine. It looks like it is starting under the other arm also. ould this be from mites and she is messing with the spots that are itchy?


----------



## Galvon (Sep 20, 2010)

Don't quote me on this, because I'm by no means an expert.

But I think maybe I've read on here before that irritation under the armpits is a sign of being overweight. I'm not certain though, so wait to hear from one of our amazing experts


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Since she was in a cage with males you need to be prepared for the chance she's pregnant. If she is really 4 months old she's almost certainly pregnant. Those could be sores from fighting, mites, a skin infection or a few other things. I would take her to the vet to check them out.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

As of right now I'm monitoring the spot, it doesn't seem to be getting worse. The guy at the petstore said it was my fault because hedgehogs can only be on aspen shavings. He is so full of crap, she had the spot when I got her. He is a complete moron. I will attempt a first bath today or tomorrow and put some polysporin on the spot to see if that helps. Also, how many quills is it normal for them to lose? Is it possible for her to be quilling at 4 months old?


----------

